# Il vostro nemico preferito dei Videogiochi?



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Quale personaggio nemico avete ammirato di piu durante la vostra carriera videoludica?
Io stima infinita per Sephiroth - FF7


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2014)

Difficile sceglierne uno.... il primo che mi viene in mente è Arthas Menethil di Warcraft... ma non saprei dire se è il primo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Jericho in Driver!
Morello in Mafia


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2014)

Il pirata LeChuck


----------



## Butcher (12 Gennaio 2014)

Zeus in God of War!


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Cortex in Crash Bandicoot
Drek nel primo R&C
il T-Rex e Marco Bartoli di Tomb Raider 1 e 2
Lance Vance in GTA Vice City
però uno dei cattivi che più mi ha colpito è stato (anzi stata visto che ha la voce femminile) GlaDOS in Portal, che unisce cattiveria ed ironia in maniera egregia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Gennaio 2014)

Liquid Snake
The Boss
Revolver Ocelot


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Albert Wesker di Resident Evil e Liquid Snake di Metal Gear Solid!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Cortex *in Crash Bandicoot
> Drek nel primo R&C
> il T-Rex e Marco Bartoli di Tomb Raider 1 e 2
> *Lance Vance* in GTA Vice City
> però uno dei cattivi che più mi ha colpito è stato (anzi stata visto che ha la voce femminile) GlaDOS in Portal, che unisce cattiveria ed ironia in maniera egregia.



già...me li sono scordati


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Liquid snake


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2014)

Revolver Ocelot.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Psycho Mantis. La genialata che dovevi fare per sconfiggerlo rimane secondo me la migliore nella storia dei videogame.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Nessuno ha tirato in ballo Nemesis di R.E 3


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Psycho Mantis. La genialata che dovevi fare per sconfiggerlo rimane secondo me la migliore nella storia dei videogame.



 Avevo letto che avevano vinto anche un premio per il miglior utilizzo del gamepad, all'epoca.

Ma anche the End mi ha lasciato di stucco (ho giocato a metal gear 3 solo quest'anno, e, non avendo mai tempo per giocare, ho salvato non appena ho cominciato lo scontro. Ho riacceso la play due settimane dopo.......)

C'è da dire che Kojima è semplicemente un genio. Cioè, senza paragoni. Una tale perfezione nei dettagli che giustifica perfino la schifezza di Raiden nel secondo capitolo.


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Credo che metal gear solid sia la saga piu complessa e al tempo stesso la migliore mai realizzata nella storia dei videogiochi


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Anche Sniper Wolf non era male


----------



## vota DC (12 Gennaio 2014)

Lechuck nella serie Monkey Island.
Kane nella serie Command & Conquer anche se hai il 50% di possibilità di averlo nemico dato che puoi schierarti con lui. 
In Final Fantasy secondo me Kefka è superiore a Sefirotto, forse meno originale perché sembra troppo ispirato a Joker.
Deidranna in Jagged Alliance 2 è un ottimo nemico: molta ambizione e avidità ma poco carisma e onore, è un'arrampicatrice sociale diventata dittatrice delle banane.
Il Maestro in Fallout è il migliore dei boss della serie e probabilmente il più ideologico: si fa esplodere se viene a sapere della sterilità di mutanti, da un certo punto di vista operava davvero per la sopravvivenza dell'umanità.
Topolino. Parliamo di uno che fa la sua entrata seccando Enrico Papi. E' un maledetto roditore proveniente dalla seconda dimensione, quale avversario può essere più azzeccato per Gabriele Sbattella?
Bison in Street Fighter 2: tutti lo chiamavano MISTER, altro che Mike.
Sandro in Heroes of Might and Magic. Ma perché lo usava mio fratello e andava di moda mai dire gol.



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Psycho Mantis. La genialata che dovevi fare per sconfiggerlo rimane secondo me la migliore nella storia dei videogame.



A livello di meccanica domina su tutti. A livello di introduzione c'è lo Spaventapasseri nel suo terzo incontro in Arkham Asylum però la meccanica è meno originale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

I reapers della saga di Mass Effect.
Mundus del primo Devil May Cry.
Kerrigan di Starcraft.
Diablo e Baal di Diablo 1-2-3.
Bison di Street Fighter.


----------



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ce ne sarebbero tanti, ma il cattivo, quello vero e che incarna ogni stereotipo per rappresentare tale figura, nonché quello più funzionale nella trama e che si è adattato meglio e mi ha lasciato più di stucco per tutto ciò è uno solo:

Rodrigo Borgia di Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## James Watson (16 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## James Watson (16 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il pirata LeChuck



stavo per scriverlo io!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Gennaio 2014)

Il Tirannosauro in Dino Crisis (il primo capitolo). Ogni volta che quel maledetto usciva,il me la facevo sotto.
Nobunaga in Onimusha 2
Lu-Bu in Dynasty Warriors


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Gennaio 2014)

nessuno ha citato pyramid head di silent hill 2  



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












bowser di supermario 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











e il tyrant di resident evil 2 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------

